# Friendly advice sought: Speaker Cable Flat 4 core



## tom1050 (Dec 17, 2014)

Speaker Cable Flat 4 core: I'm at a loss to buy the simple version for splicing. 

Newbie here, just looking for friendly advice. 

I live in SD, Ca. I've looked at Radio Shack and Fry's with no luck.

This is a similar cable. The one I am using had a thicker black rubber covering.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Tom. 

-Bill


----------



## tom1050 (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks. Do you think I'll get a response so basic a question?


----------



## Zoundsman (Apr 20, 2010)

I read in sound on sound that a bunch of hi-fi enthusiasts in a blind test couldn't tell the the difference between some of the most expensive cable and some soldered coat hangers :heehee:


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Soundlab Speaker Cable Extra Flexible Flat 4 core Blue
Flat Profile Oxygen Free Copper Speaker Cable 4 Core Twin Speaker Cable


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Parts express has it also Here
Amazon came up with these also


----------



## tom1050 (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks for the post. If I went to a 2 core cable, how would I know witch two are LL and the other RR?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would just write on the ends with a black felt.


----------



## tom1050 (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. Could you explain the process--briefly. BTW, Happy Hols.


----------

